# [Lou's pictures thread] I take millions of pictures of Lou so... ;)



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

[Lou's pictures thread] I take millions of pictures of Lou so... 

Everyone knows I love my baby Lou and I love taking pictures of her! hehehe
And I love the poodleforum and all the wonderful people here, 
so thanks for viewing and commenting on her pictures, it always puts a big smile on my face!! 








[/url] Lou avatar sunlight by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Lou kong toy collage by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

[/url] Lou by backdoor sunlight profile by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Lou gorgeous close up sitting yoga by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]

*Lou holding her little squirrel toy hehe*







[/url] Lou sleepin holding her squirrel toy 02 by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

[/url] Sleeping puppy 04 by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Yay Lou! What a cutie she is!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

If I was as photogenic as Lou is I would post lots of pics of my mug, too.  My favorite above is the sitting yoga. Her face is so darned adorable! You really lucked out with such an expressive girl. It's probably hard for her to play dumb if she does something wrong. LOL


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

outwest said:


> If I was as photogenic as Lou is I would post lots of pics of my mug, too.  My favorite above is the sitting yoga. Her face is so darned adorable! You really lucked out with such an expressive girl. It's probably hard for her to play dumb if she does something wrong. LOL


hehehheheh!! Thanks so much outwest! I appreciate it, I think she has a very expressive face too, Ive always loved that about her 
And yes she tries to play dumb sometimes but she is way too transparent.
My favorite example is: She picks up a receipt or something off the floor and starts chewing on it right? Then I make eye contact! she immediately stops chewing and looks away moving only her eyes! as if she is saying "no momma, I'm not chewing on anything..."
hahahahahhah Of course she can't fool me, so I say " You don't run from momma, bring it here" and she does. She brings it to me and lays on the floor to be petted.
Too cute!! just too cute!! hehehhe


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

I was wondering how long it would take for you to start one huge thread. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Ellyisme said:


> I was wondering how long it would take for you to start one huge thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Bwahahahahahahaha!!! I know right??!! LOL


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Love the picture of her lying on the floor! It's like she is saying "I Know Who I Am" (and you better not forget it!) LOL! Such a character huh?


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

I am looking forward to many more pics... I just love looking a poodle pictures...


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lene said:


> I am looking forward to many more pics... I just love looking a poodle pictures...


Me too!! I love love love poodle pictures


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou relaxing after playing 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I love the open view photo, it was sunny but raining at the same time...

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Look at those gorgeous long legs!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

She's getting so fluffy again!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Ellyisme said:


> She's getting so fluffy again!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It didnt take long  I think she is looking really cute right now, especially her face, I may wanna keep the hair on her face this length or a tiny bit longer , what do u think?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou and I, cuddles cuddles cuddles 














Lou making sure our friends know they are welcome in our house and that they can't leave hehehe














Lou loves looking out the window










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Afternoon chillax time







[/url] Lou afternoon chillax02 by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Lou afternoon chillax by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You and Lou were made for one another!:love2::love2: I really like the photos of her in your lovely yard. Her world is poodle paradise, inside and out.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

aw thank you for your kind words Chagall's mom!! I think she is worthy of the best most wonderful world possible! hehehehehe Did I mention I only moved into this house because of the large yard? We only moved because of Lou period. LOL :bounce: It's the biggest yard I could find!! hehehehehhe








[/url] Lou in the yard in the snow by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Lou said:


> Did I mention I only moved into this house because of the large yard? We only moved because of Lou period. LOL


Sounds like reason enough to me, my friend!:nod: I own the car I do because of my mpoo. :car2: I go the places I go because of my mpoo.:couch2: I switched to vanilla (from dark chocolate) ice cream because I share a little with my mpoo (and chocolate is a no-no for dogs).:dog: Had we not already owned our home before Chagall came to be ours, no doubt I'd have bought a house with him in mind too! (Happily, our home and property seem to please him.)  I'm delighted Lou brings you so much JOY! :happy:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> Sounds like reason enough to me, my friend!:nod: I own the car I do because of my mpoo. :car2: I go the places I go because of my mpoo.:couch2: I switched to vanilla (from dark chocolate) ice cream because I share a little with my mpoo (and chocolate is a no-no for dogs).:dog: Had we not already owned our home before Chagall came to be ours, no doubt I'd have bought a house with him in mind too! (Happily, our home and property seem to please him.)  I'm delighted Lou brings you so much JOY! :happy:


Yay!! Chagall has a wonderfully perfect life with you! Of that I am sure! <3
you both have wonderful souls  
I love the colorful smileys !! Happy happy post ! (it made big smiles appear on my face hehehhe)
Thanks again dear friend!


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

Lou said:


> [/url] Lou by backdoor sunlight profile by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> I love how elegant she looks here, lounging against the green background! It compliments her color so nicely.  I want to meet Lou, she seems like such a sweetie!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

remster said:


> I love how elegant she looks here, lounging against the green background! It compliments her color so nicely.  I want to meet Lou, she seems like such a sweetie!


Thank you dear!! Im glad u want meet my baby, i gotta warn you she will intensely kiss and hug you non stop for the first 5 minutes or so!hahaha


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I just brushed and combed Lou with her new brush and comb I ordered and received today! 
It's harder to brush and comb with this new stuff, better quality tools go through the hair more throughly which is good, the brush just doesnt slide as easily/smoothly but that may be just because it was the first time and the previous brush didnt do a good job. 
Here is miss Lou after, I didnt brush too well cause there were people in the house and she wanted to hang out with them. But at least there are no mats 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

My phone camera was dirty so the last picture was blurry, this is Lou after being brushed enjoying the sun 
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Nov 18, 2012)

she looks adorable as usual


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

my dear friend "Ellyisme" (poodleforum name) came to visit us today!! yay ! and she took these pictures! I think Lou looks so cute with her paw near her face! 

Thanks Ellyisme!! 








[/url] Lou charm by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Lou and I 04 by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Lou said:


> my dear friend "Ellyisme" (poodleforum name) came to visit us today!! yay ! and she took these pictures! I think Lou looks so cute with her paw near her face!
> 
> Thanks Ellyisme!!
> 
> ...


You're welcome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

"Mommy can I please go sniff the neighbor dog through the fence, he is my friend!" Hehehe She put her head down on the recliner right after I called her back in the house... 















I like this profile picture too







And this is when we were both running like crazy in the yard playing fetch







And here her ball got stuck near the firewood far away, we ran a bunch, we were both panting!! Lol










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Adorable. Once you have had a wonderful poodle, you'll never go settle for less!.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

AngelsMommy said:


> Adorable. Once you have had a wonderful poodle, you'll never go settle for less!.


Thank u!!! Yes, once u have a wonderful poodle, anything else won't even cone close to comparing ;-)


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

She blends in perfectly !! I think it's so funny. Camouflaged poodle!
She is giving me a funny look too :-D










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Not 2 Late (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks very much for those pictures. Yes, she is a beauty and she is very photogenic. My lil darlin Marcus is black so I have to really get the lighting right in order to capture him.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

AWWWW! Lou! Cute as usual!!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Not 2 Late said:


> Thanks very much for those pictures. Yes, she is a beauty and she is very photogenic. My lil darlin Marcus is black so I have to really get the lighting right in order to capture him.


Thanks dear! I that smile on your signature picture! 

My phone camera is taking blurry pictures now I dont know what happened. I tried cleaning it but it still doing that :-( Dont know what to do.... Over used maybe?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou in the front yard, we had a weber bbq grill in the backyard today, and a few friends over so I took Lou out to potty in the front yard instead. 
























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Bedtime  Dont mind the huge bag of laundry in the back...LOL I think uploading with my phone is what was making the pictures blurry. I will upload from the 'puter now 








[/url] photo 2 (2) by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]

I'm going to try uploading this one again, see if it comes out with better quality







[/url] photo 3 (1) by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Lou collage green bckgrnd by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] photo 1 (1) by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

These photos are lovely!! Just sat here going through them all and am utterly enchanted by Lou! She's so elegant with those long legs - makes my tpoo look very chunky! lol.

Have to say that out of all of them my favourite is the one you use on your signature tho... 

Manxcat


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks so much!!! The one on my signature she us styling her signature haircut LOL and she is posing big time too! We shaved her down sll thr way and her haur us growing back, she will be looking like that again soon


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lou and her possessions LOL*

Her toys... her bed... her u-hail blanket... what else could she want? OH! AND SOCKS!








[/url] Lou and her possessions lol by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou has gotten taller her head is a bit higher than the door knob. She started trying to open doors, that was a big no no ... LOL








[/url] Lou has gotten taller by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

That last picture. I just want to rub my hands all over her and massage my fingers in her curls.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Qarza said:


> That last picture. I just want to rub my hands all over her and massage my fingers in her curls.


Hehehehe I havent brushed her today yet, so it is very very curly!! And I am so pleased with how her adult coat is coming in, it is soooooo soft and fluffy


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She's looking adorably fluffier again!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou - precious face

she kept her head on my hand like that till I was done taking the pictures... LOL the first one was blurry hehehehehe 








[/url] Lou precious face by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Sushi is totally in love with Lou, he asked me to send her pictures of him, here they are, in the last photo he is offering her is preferred toy, a purple fur squeaker.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

heheheheheheh!!!!! Lou looooooooooooooooooooooves the pictures!!! 
She said: Sushi is just so charming, what a stud!! pun intended! LOL


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou and her best poses... trying to be cute! She doesnt have to try very hard does she?  heeheheh








[/url] Lou posing spoo by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

These were taken with an actual camera, instead of the iPhone camera. My husband took these 








[/url] Lou - taken with a real camera by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Lou - taken with a real camera by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

And I took these with the iPhone. The iPhone camera is not that bad and you can edit the photos 








[/url] Lou - Sky by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Lou - Sky by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Lou said:


> These were taken with an actual camera, instead of the iPhone camera. My husband took these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a big head you've got... lol... as in Red Riding Hood...


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

What a darling angel baby you have there !!!!!!!!!!! HI LOU!!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing . As a fellow poodle lover I love to see pictures of poodles


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

bigredpoodle said:


> What a darling angel baby you have there !!!!!!!!!!! HI LOU!!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing . As a fellow poodle lover I love to see pictures of poodles


Thank you dear!!! You have wonderful poodles, compliments coming from you make my day!!!!!!!!! Hehehehe 
And Yes! I LOVE pictures too!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

My baby Lou and I <3
I love when she lays around my neck and keeps me warm. She is such a sweetie! 









[/url] Lou around my neck ball by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I just love this sweet face

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Love the Lou Sky pix...she is so huggable looking! And laid back...she's wonderful!


----------

